# garryknight's 2000 posts!!!



## alc112

Congratulations Garry on your Second Milestone!!!!


----------



## Rayines

_W O W,  G A R R Y,  C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !    _


----------



## VenusEnvy

Garry: Thanks for always bringing an insightful voice to the English forum. I can remember many a time when you have enlightened even English speakers (like me!). Congratulations on this terrific milestone. Keep it up, friend!


----------



## lsp

"It is insight into human nature that is the key 
to the communicator's skill. For whereas the writer is concerned 
with what he puts into his writings, the communicator 
is concerned with what the reader gets out of it. 
He therefore becomes a student of how people read or listen."
William Bernbach​Congrats to a fine forero/mod


----------



## Whodunit

*Thank you very very very much for all your help both in English and in all the other languages.​ *   

_    Happy 2,000 posts.    ​  _


----------



## Jana337

*Garry - an embodiment of the good old English humour. My compliments, Sir! 

 Jana*


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Garry!


----------



## Eddie

Hey, Garry!

Click here for your surprise.

Doudou


----------



## elroy

*It's a supreme pleasure to have you around!

 Here's to thousands more!   *​


----------



## Citrus

*    CONGRATULATIONS     *​ 
Thanks for all learned and shared  
Hugs
Citrus


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations and Thanks!



 All I wrote for your last celebration continues, Garry.

We are lucky to have you as a colleague, both foreando and modding.

Un abrazo,
C. ​


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades amigo Garry!  *


----------



## Like an Angel

*Sir Night, may I congratulate you for this achievement, but I must say THANK you for your endless help*  

*Congratulations!!!!!!!*

LanA


----------



## lauranazario

Well-deserved congratulations for 2,000 posts worth reading!
Keep up the great work!   

Hugs,
LN


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS, GARRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Garry!!!

2000 posts already!  And more important than the number: valuable!!!

2000 thanks


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades y un calido saludo desde este rincon mediterraneo!!!


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades Caballero Garry, esto no sería lo mismo sin ti 

Abrazos,
Be


----------



## la grive solitaire

**2, 0 0 0*    l u h k n y d i m y d e u h c, GARRY! *​


			
				garryknight said:
			
		

> *The letter substitution table is: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21764&page=2&pp=10


----------



## DDT

Congrats to a great forero and colleague! 

DDT


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations for 2000 great posts Garry, and a whole lot more to come!


----------



## garryknight

Thanks to everyone for reminding me what a great privilege it is to be part of this site and to contribute in a small way to others' learning while learning so much more from all of you.


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo: Now that Garry has spoken (ehem...ehem...), I want to make a short comment to LanA: he isn't Mr. Night, but Mr. Knight  . If he were the first one, his name would be Garryk (I guess it doesn't exist), and this brings me to Garrik...do you remember him?:*

http://www.mardan.com.ar/reirllorando-6.html

*A little break, sorry and thanks, Garry!*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Garry and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Masood

Welcome to Club 2000, Garry! Fantastic job!


----------

